# Quo tendas anagogia



## py3ak (Feb 20, 2012)

Have you come across any good examples of anagogical interpretations of Scripture in your reading? It is not too hard to find instances of allegory or tropology, but I am not having much success tracking down instances of anagogy that can serve to illustrate what role it served in the _quadriga_.


----------



## Andres (Feb 20, 2012)

Couldn't any passage pertaining to the Christian's hope fit?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 20, 2012)

py3ak said:


> Have you come across any good examples of anagogical interpretations of Scripture in your reading? It is not too hard to find instances of allegory or tropology, but I am not having much success tracking down instances of anagogy that can serve to illustrate what role it served in the _quadriga_.



Ruben, 
You really need to quit speaking in a foreign tongue so I can understand you. Headed to dictionary.com.


----------



## CharlieJ (Feb 20, 2012)

Ruben, the key work would be Henri de Lubac, Medieval Exegesis: The Four Senses of Scripture (vol. 1-3). Also good is From Shadow to Promise by J. Preus.


----------



## py3ak (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks, Charlie. I can only access a limited preview at the moment - do you recall any instances given of an anagogic discussion of texts? I'd like to see two or three places where practitioners actually interpreted a text from that point of view.

Update: I found a few examples: on "let there be light", on David killing Goliath, and on Ecclesiasticus 24:12. Those should serve as illustrations.


----------

